# 90 degree terminations



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Stupid code question think i f'd up. I ran 4 sets of 400mcm al xhhw which gives me a total of 1080 amps @75degrees. I ordered 1200 amp fuses (intentionally), but after wiring it all up and rechecking the ampacity i realized that I used the 90 degree column to get over 12000 amps using the 4 sets of 400....i guess my question is: can i fuse @ the 90 column if all lugs are rated 90 degrees- which they are...I know i can't use the next size up becuase its over 800 amps....did i completely f up or can i use the 1200 amp fuses?


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

The lugs themselves may have a 90 degree rating but chances are that the equipment that they are installed in is only listed for 75 degrees.

Pete


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*...*



NolaTigaBait said:


> Stupid code question think i f'd up. I ran 4 sets of 400mcm al xhhw which gives me a total of 1080 amps @75degrees. I ordered 1200 amp fuses (intentionally), but after wiring it all up and rechecking the ampacity i realized that I used the 90 degree column to get over 12000 amps using the 4 sets of 400....i guess my question is: can i fuse @ the 90 column if all lugs are rated 90 degrees- which they are...I know i can't use the next size up becuase its over 800 amps....did i completely f up or can i use the 1200 amp fuses?


NO. You F'up. Breakers and Enclosures will most likely be 60C/75C 

Sorry


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah , im sure i did, just checking if there is a chance that i didnt.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

well be glad you don't have to pull new wire!


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

BuzzKill said:


> well be glad you don't have to pull new wire!


There is no way in hell im doing that. It was a stupid mistake i looked at the table too fast and when i sat down to double check i realized the mistake.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> There is no way in hell im doing that. It was a stupid mistake i looked at the table too fast and when i sat down to double check i realized the mistake.


what's the load calc come to?


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

BuzzKill said:


> what's the load calc come to?


Like 948 or something....im good for 1000 amp fuses...now it comes to ordering them and wiaiting and paying extra blah blah blah...im not sure if they fit in the 1200 amp switch though could pose a problem


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*adapter*

they make adapters

is this 3 phase or single?


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Cletis said:


> they make adapters
> 
> is this 3 phase or single?


I think the 800-2000 fit the same configuration. I should be good...just dont know how much $$$ im out and how long...its 3 phase 120/208y


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I need xanex. Like 5 bars should set me straight.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*dang*

You pushed that service real close. I hope it's not running close to calculated load a whole lot or you may be in trouble...

Tom says that's one of the top couple things most electricians do wrong is use the right column in 310.16

Hope it doesn't pop on you


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

What type of fuse did you used? If it's a type L it's going to be a $1500 FU


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

John said:


> What type of fuse did you used? If it's a type L it's going to be a $1500 FU


 Type L...Yes, they said theyll take them back though...now its a time issue...


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Cletis said:


> You pushed that service real close. I hope it's not running close to calculated load a whole lot or you may be in trouble...
> 
> Tom says that's one of the top couple things most electricians do wrong is use the right column in 310.16
> 
> Hope it doesn't pop on you


I didnt purposly use the 90 column i was in a rush and i fd up. I meant to use the 75.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Cletis said:


> You pushed that service real close. I hope it's not running close to calculated load a whole lot or you may be in trouble...
> 
> Tom says that's one of the top couple things most electricians do wrong is use the right column in 310.16
> 
> Hope it doesn't pop on you


They aren't going to pop 1000 amps is prob waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay over what it actually going to draw...


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

What is the AIC rating of the service?


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

John said:


> What is the AIC rating of the service?


I dont know. we are on the 08 so I didnt do one. The fuses are 200,000 so i would think im good. Why do you ask?


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I dont know. we are on the 08 so I didnt do one. The fuses are 200,000 so i would think im good. Why do you ask?



Just trolling. 

Lately inspectors have been asking for it at inspection time.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

John said:


> Just trolling.
> 
> Lately inspectors have been asking for it at inspection time.


Dont roll your eyes at me:laughing:...serioulsy they dont give a rats arse what it is to be honest.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Dont roll your eyes at me:laughing:...serioulsy they dont give a rats arse what it is to be honest.


They do ask and I wished that they didn't. :whistling2:

Check WW Grainger for your fuses if you need them bad. Order today get them tomorrow.........:thumbsup:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Just checked grainger...cheapest fuse they have is 583 a piece...the 3 from the supply house was around 650 total


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Stupid code question think i f'd up. I ran 4 sets of 400mcm al xhhw which gives me a total of 1080 amps @75degrees. I ordered 1200 amp fuses (intentionally), but after wiring it all up and rechecking the ampacity i realized that I used the 90 degree column to get over 12000 amps using the 4 sets of 400....i guess my question is: can i fuse @ the 90 column if all lugs are rated 90 degrees- which they are...I know i can't use the next size up becuase its over 800 amps....did i completely f up or can i use the 1200 amp fuses?


Get Polaris taps, add a small piece, terminate with 500 MCM :thumbsup:


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Just checked grainger...cheapest fuse they have is 583 a piece...the 3 from the supply house was around 650 total


But can you get it tomorrow? Demand dictates price.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

jrannis said:


> Get Polaris taps, add a small piece, terminate with 500 MCM :thumbsup:


If only....:laughing:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

John said:


> But can you get it tomorrow? Demand dictates price.


Thry still need to wire the ct meter and run parallel drops to the building and I still need a final....I may be ok- time wise


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

John said:


> Just trolling.
> 
> Lately inspectors have been asking for it at inspection time.


Why at inspection time? The AIC rating of OCPD devices and the SCCR of connected equipment should be considered during the plan review stages of plan approval.

If the inspection dept. Don't give a damn what do they care about short of collecting the permit fees?

Pete


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Pete m. said:


> Why at inspection time? The AIC rating of OCPD devices and the SCCR of connected equipment should be considered during the plan review stages of plan approval.
> 
> If the inspection dept. Don't give a damn what do they care about short of collecting the permit fees?
> 
> Pete


I should of typed " Lately inspectors have been asking for it BEFORE inspection time"

Change in my wording to redefine my intent.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

John said:


> I should of typed " Lately inspectors have been asking for it BEFORE inspection time"
> 
> Change in my wording to redefine my intent.


So.. Do you do a fault current analysis to assure that everything you install meets 110.9 and 110.10?

Pete


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Pete m. said:


> So.. Do you do a fault current analysis to assure that everything you install meets 110.9 and 110.10?
> 
> Pete


I make sure that I have the required documentation to assure that everything I install meets 110.9 and 110.10. How I acquire it is a trade secret.

Jay,


----------

